# Smoking with lilac wood



## dragonsensei (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone have experience smoking with lilac wood? A former co worker brought in some smoked fish he himself had caught and prepared. It tasted like honey ham with the lightness and texture of fish. Overall an incredible eating experience I thought. When I asked what wood he used, he said lilac with the bark removed. Also he recommended not soaking it. I have tried a bit of the wood but it wasn't enough to leave a flavor profile alongside the hickory I used. I'm a bit reluctant to use solely lilac on a nice pork butt or spare ribs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2016)

I have not tried it but there are a few threads...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=lilac+wood


----------



## dragonsensei (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

